# Mirror Online - E-cig battery turned me into a human FIREBALL as I slept



## Waine

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/e-cig-battery-turned-human-7192440

I have an Eleaf IStick. I certainly will never charge a battery overnight.... This chap obviously never read the user manual. Poor guy....

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeVape

It's bad but should never charge any device next to your bed while you are sleeping.


----------



## Cespian

I might stand corrected but these devices stop charging once the batteries are full. Ive left my iStick TC40W on charge in a Samsung 5V 2amp charger over an entire day a couple of times. 

This guy must have just had a faulty device. And like any electronic device, it is possible to go faulty, now the way this article is worded is as if e-cigs are these unsafe ticking time bombs which is blown completely out of proportion


----------



## Waine

Cespian said:


> I might stand corrected but these devices stop charging once the batteries are full. Ive left my iStick TC40W on charge in a Samsung 5V 2amp charger over an entire day a couple of times.
> 
> This guy must have just had a faulty device. And like any electronic device, it is possible to go faulty, now the way this article is worded is as if e-cigs are these unsafe ticking time bombs which is blown completely out of proportion


@Cespian I agree. I hate the term "e-cigarette". Because vaping is world's apart from "cigarettes". Also, the article seems loaded towards being bias towards vaping.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

mmm, so it wasn't you... 

We need amended titles to threads referencing stories from outside sources.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Just on battery charging

I never charge batteries when I am asleep or not around. 

It may be a bit of a pain, but the way I see it, I would rather buy a few spare batteries and have spares fully charged than put all my faith in a cheap piece of charging kit manufactured in the millions. There are bound to be some faulty ones out there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Waine

n0ugh7_zw said:


> mmm, so it wasn't you...
> 
> We need amended titles to threads referencing stories from outside sources.


True, I should have re worded the title. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

On battery charging. I put my charger on a ceramic tile, that way if something does start to burn, it'll burnout before it has a chance to get hot enough to cause a fire.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Waine said:


> True, I should have re worded the title.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Thanks for the headsup @n0ugh7_zw 
Have put the "Mirror Online" in the front of the title instead of the back @Waine

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

and yet, we all charge our phones next my our bed on the bedside table....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine

Silver said:


> Thanks for the headsup @n0ugh7_zw
> Have put the "Mirror Online" in the front of the title instead of the back @Waine


Thanks Silver. So I learn....

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hi everyone, I too have a Istick tc40w. It's not the first time I hear of this happening. That's why it is important people read manuals and follow forums like this to learn what to do and what not to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

n0ugh7_zw said:


> On battery charging. I put my charger on a ceramic tile, that way if something does start to burn, it'll burnout before it has a chance to get hot enough to cause a fire.



Brilliant idea. I'm going to get an old spare tile from my garage now, for my atty and my cell phone. Especially for my office where I charge my ELeaf on the carpeted floor! What a naive idiot I am.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

That all said, I'd suspect something else of happening. I've had loads of mods with built in batteries that i've charged off of USB, and some of them get a little warm, but for fire to take place, I'd start considering other factors, like a dodgy USB charger, or maybe some juice inside the mod.


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> and yet, we all charge our phones next my our bed on the bedside table....



Speak for yourself @Viper_SA

For me, i dont charge my cellphone while i sleep
I check about an hour before bed and if it needs a charge i will put it on
Most often a 30 to 40 min charge gets me to north of 80%

If i forget, 30 mins in the morning before going out sorts it out and if I need more, i have a charger in the car.

Not saying I am right, just thats what I do

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Silver said:


> Just on battery charging
> 
> I never charge batteries when I am asleep or not around.
> 
> It may be a bit of a pain, but the way I see it, I would rather buy a few spare batteries and have spares fully charged than put all my faith in a cheap piece of charging kit manufactured in the millions. There are bound to be some faulty ones out there.



So no unattended charging ? If you goto bed and it's 70% do you unplug and resume the charge in the morning ?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Pixstar

Had it been a guy spilling his teapot on himself, would it have made the news...?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan

n0ugh7_zw said:


> On battery charging. I put my charger on a ceramic tile, that way if something does start to burn, it'll burnout before it has a chance to get hot enough to cause a fire.



I have those nitecore chargers that beep and buzz. 

So I setup my charging Bay Area in the garage ontop of a granite table counter


----------



## Rob Fisher

I never ever leave batteries charging unattended. I unplug and resume in the AM if the batteries are not fully charged. I'm not sure if I really have to do that but after having seen an 18650 vent I'm never gonna take a chance!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

shaunnadan said:


> I have those nitecore chargers that beep and buzz.
> 
> So I setup my charging Bay Area in the garage ontop of a granite table counter



Man, I still have an i2 and that thing lived on my bedside table for like 14 months, no issues  my Luc6 is parked off on my computer desk now.

I pretty much only ever charge when I'm asleep, cellphone especially

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Viper_SA said:


> and yet, we all charge our phones next my our bed on the bedside table....



Phone charges on the other side of the room... But not for safety reasons.

The only way il wake up when the alarm goes off is when I get out of bed. Otherwise I roll over and pass out again.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Rob Fisher said:


> I never ever leave batteries charging unattended. I unplug and resume in the AM if the batteries are not fully charged. I'm not sure if I really have to do that but after having seen an 18650 vent I'm never gonna take a chance!



I dunno, IMR batteries venting, isn't that scary. Or at least not that scary in the cases of the ones I've vented 

If you're talking about ICR batteries, then forsure those things are bombs, but they're not for vaping on.


----------



## Waine

Pixstar said:


> Had it been a guy spilling his teapot on himself, would it have made the news...?


@Pixstar, with respect, that's like comparing apples with berries. This article is a good safety awereness example for the vaping community. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

Pixstar said:


> Had it been a guy spilling his teapot on himself, would it have made the news...?



In India perhaps..... 

Yoh ! Masses would be gathering at the hospital as we speak had a guy wasted a good pot of tea

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Waine said:


> @Pixstar, with respect, that's like comparing apples with berries. This article is a good safety awereness example for the vaping community.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




I don't think that what he was getting at.

It's more along the lines of the fact that many electronic devices go wrong and cause fires or burn people and stuff. But at the moment vape gear is the top of the crop as far as scape goats go. Not saying this story is false, but at least 4 fraudulent stories come to mind without much effort.


Guy who's mod broke his neck (Fight, i believe)
Guy with a roasted leg (turned out to be the battery in his keyfob)
Guy who burnt his house down (Cellphone)
Guy with another burnt and cut up leg (IED, or some other military thing)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Waine said:


> @Pixstar, with respect, that's like comparing apples with berries. This article is a good safety awereness example for the vaping community.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Perhaps it was to pose the question that the burns suffered make bad press because it's an e-cigarette and had it been anything else it most probably wouldn't have made the news.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I dunno, IMR batteries venting, isn't that scary. Or at least not that scary in the cases of the ones I've vented
> 
> If you're talking about ICR batteries, then forsure those things are bombs, but they're not for vaping on.



It was an IMR... it was a Sony VTC 5... back in the day... Mech Mod and Atlantis. 

And for me it was really scary!


----------



## Alex_123

Article seems to be aimed at causing hate more than awareness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

shaunnadan said:


> So no unattended charging ? If you goto bed and it's 70% do you unplug and resume the charge in the morning ?



Yip, no unattended charging for me

I have several batteries, so at any one point, there are always several fully charged and a few that need charging

When I go to my "charge area" i switch on the mains and make sure the batts are charging in the chargers. 

If I leave to go out, I switch it off at the mains and resume when I come back. 

When the batts are fully charged they go into the "fully charged" holder, in the order they came off the charger, so they all can get a chance and get used roughly the same.

I am quite pedantic with this, not saying this is how it should be done, but it works for me. One just needs a few extra batteries.


----------



## shaunnadan

I've never had a battery vent! Luckily 

But I was once trying to assemble a mech with 1 hand and carry a packet of groceries in the other. As I was screwing in the atty I didn't lower the battery tube to put on the top tube and it was wafting around and the next thing I saw was a fire! So I dropped the mod, put the groceries down and then assembled it properly


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Alex_123 said:


> Article seems to be aimed at causing hate more than awareness.



Well thats the underlying thing. All this stuff gives people who are against vaping ammunition to argue with those of us who do vape.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

shaunnadan said:


> I've never had a battery vent! Luckily
> 
> But I was once trying to assemble a mech with 1 hand and carry a packet of groceries in the other. As I was screwing in the atty I didn't lower the battery tube to put on the top tube and it was wafting around and the next thing I saw was a fire! So I dropped the mod, put the groceries down and then assembled it properly



You should deliberately vent some old batteries. It's kinda like when you first learn to drive. going out to a track, and really seeing what its like to be in a bad skid, and just how far you can push your brakes. 

Just have a bucket with some salt water handy, and make sure there aren't people near by.


----------



## shaunnadan

Silver said:


> Yip, no unattended charging for me
> 
> I have several batteries, so at any one point, there are always several fully charged and a few that need charging
> 
> When I go to my "charge area" i switch on the mains and make sure the batts are charging in the chargers.
> 
> If I leave to go out, I switch it off at the mains and resume when I come back.
> 
> When the batts are fully charged they go into the "fully charged" holder, in the order they came off the charger, so they all can get a chance and get used roughly the same.
> 
> I am quite pedantic with this, not saying this is how it should be done, but it works for me. One just needs a few extra batteries.



I have a similar process . 

I have way too many batteries so I now put them all in a row with the latest charged in the back. I use them all in order so they get a good rotation and when I see that anyone of them has a tear I pull out all of its married pair/s and leave them aside to be attended to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

That said, I'm a bit strange. I like to test the dangerous sides of things in a sort of controlled way. So that down the line if things go bad, I know what to do and there is no panic.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I keep very few batteries in circulation compared to a lot of guys. Right now I have 8 batteries in total. 6 LG HE2's thats 2 sets for my Rolo, and 2 Samsung 25R's for my eVic VTC mini. So its pretty easy to keep track of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Waine said:


> @Pixstar, with respect, that's like comparing apples with berries. This article is a good safety awereness example for the vaping community.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I'm referring to the witch hunt for anything vape related. I am in no way down playing the importance of battery safety.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

shaunnadan said:


> Perhaps it was to pose the question that the burns suffered make bad press because it's an e-cigarette and had it been anything else it most probably wouldn't have made the news.


Spot on, thanks.


----------



## Duffie12

Hey guys,

Please don't shoot me for this but I do think that it is not a bad idea for users, manufacturers and retailers to take note.

We've all seen the stories of fake/rebranded batteries or falsely rated batteries. There is a bit of an onus on retailers to make sure they they buy from reputable suppliers and to only sell/recommend highly rated batteries. Likewise manufacturers of mods need proper QA on their mods and maybe even have recommended or paired batteries.

As members of this forum we're the educated few (or at least getting there for some of us, i.e. me) but I'm sure there are many out there who would stick in any old 18650 battery given/sold to them. Heck, I don't even question what battery my car dealer puts in my car, I just assume it is the right one for the car, imagine if a number of car batteries started exploding all over the place?

I definitely agree with the sentiments in this thread but I also think sellers/manufacturers should take care in what they sell/build.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz

Exploding batteries seems to have everyone scared, these mainstream media type articles' main aim is to psyche folk back to cigarettes.
Seems to be working. 
Cant take a chance with the feathers, bro!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shaunnadan

n0ugh7_zw said:


> You should deliberately vent some old batteries. It's kinda like when you first learn to drive. going out to a track, and really seeing what its like to be in a bad skid, and just how far you can push your brakes.
> 
> Just have a bucket with some salt water handy, and make sure there aren't people near by.





n0ugh7_zw said:


> I keep very few batteries in circulation compared to a lot of guys. Right now I have 8 batteries in total. 6 LG HE2's thats 2 sets for my Rolo, and 2 Samsung 25R's for my eVic VTC mini. So its pretty easy to keep track of them.


6x vtc's 6x lg's 8x smurfs

Almost forgot 6 tesi's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

I commented on that article. There's no cure for stupid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bartart

The tone of the article is the issue, the added comments from the victim can be understood as he has a bad experience. But agreed battery safety on all electronic devices powered by battery needs to be adhered too. That article says he had been vaping for a year so maybe the device developed a fault. Let's face it most of us charge our battery devices at night when we sleeping. If you count the number sold vs the number of problems it makes more sense to ban motor vehicles.
However you slice it there will always be haters, the first internal combustion engine was considered unsafe and a menace to society. The folks building electric cars had many studies showing how dangerous the internal combustion engine is, including how dangerous transporting all that highly flammable fuel would be.
look where we are today cars everywhere. Still killing millions of people every year. Nobody is now going to say ban cars.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

